# Shelby County find



## shroomin4life (Apr 17, 2013)

My b/f just found our first one, there was more but he left them.


----------



## morels13 (Apr 9, 2013)

where newspaper and pic


----------



## shroomin4life (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## shroomin4life (Apr 17, 2013)

Tried to post the pic, not showing up on my end, did I do it wrong?


----------



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)

yea


http://www.morels.com/forums/topic/frequently-asked-questions/


----------



## shroomin4life (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## shroomin4life (Apr 17, 2013)

ok, thanks for the help, I don't use flickr or any other picture site so I just posted it to the photo gallery. Should be up soon.


----------



## shroomin4life (Apr 17, 2013)

ok I don't see it in the photo gallery yet, it was taken with a receipt, I tried flickr but it was taken with an iphone and I noticed the location can be tracked so I guess you'll just have to take my word for it. Our season has begun, we will be out for the next four days solid. Hope you make it to your spot before we do. We'll begin selling soon.


----------



## shroomin4life (Apr 17, 2013)

or if those other morel reports/progression maps update their site any time soon you can see it there, posted it to a couple of those.


----------



## pearhead (Mar 12, 2013)

spent 4 hrs out in Shelby co today...nothing but SNOWFLAKES!!!


----------



## proshroomer1 (Apr 19, 2013)

I found some tiny grays Wednesday around Sullivan!!!!


----------



## pearhead (Mar 12, 2013)

good to hear proshroomer! Will be curious to see how the Spores n More turns out tomorrow.


----------



## proshroomer1 (Apr 19, 2013)

@ Pearhead.......I think their gonna be pretty cold for awhile, lol! but they will probably find some tiny grays, and blacks! :wink:


----------



## pearhead (Mar 12, 2013)

Went to Madison Co. 2 days ago and did ok. Heading to my spots in Shelby Co today. Hope things are coming along better now. Happy Hunting all!!!


----------



## noluck (Apr 29, 2013)

I went out for about 3 hrs yesterday. Didn't see one. Hopefully, today be a good day.


----------



## pearhead (Mar 12, 2013)

picked 168 yesterday from my honey hole in Shelby. All pretty much small yellers. Seen lots of others out w nothing but a cpl. Still kinda small. Ground temps have taken off...and rain coming...maybe some decent sized ones out there easier to spot this weekend. We shall see.


----------

